# Help With Black Piranha, Please!



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I have a baby black piranha which is 1.5-2 inches in length. It has been acting weird lately.. Get stuck to the filter, than I have to get it off the filter with the net. My filter is kind of powerful Aqua Clear 500, and that can hurt a baby fish. So theres a nice mark on the gill of the fish... I don't like if it has a INTERNAL parasite or not.. The water paremeters are the following: Water temp 82, nitrates 25-30, nitrites .2. For oxygen I have a air bubble maker, and a powerhead. So the oxygen is okay. One problem could be is that I left the tank 40% empty because I did a water change before I went to school. I didn't have enough time to re-add the water since I was late for the bus as it is... Maybe the oxygen became too low since most of the oxygen is at the surface of the water? So, my piranha got too stressed out? I just looked for Aquarium salt and I didn't find any... I am afraid to wake up and it'll be stuck on the filter or something. Please any suggestions..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

First off, get your water parimeters in check. Complete the water change. Most importantly, slow the flow of that AQ500. You didn't mention tank size but AC500's have a heavy water flow for such a small fish. Especially if it's a smaller tank. Like below 55 gallons. Add some aquarium salt and/or stress coat for the hit he took to his protective slime from being stuck to the filter intake. 
You can slow the flow of AC's with that little lever by pushing it to the left or right. I forget wich is wich.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Sorry I forgot to mention that it's a 55 gallon tank. I was in such a rush. I don't even know if this fish has ate anything yet or not. Its been 2 weeks... It COULD'VE ate alittle, but not much. Also, what are you talking about getting your water paremeters in straight? Isn't anything above 40 for *nitrates* dangerous? Mine isn't even 40..







Also for nitrites. I'm in safe zone if the nitrites are below .5 Also like to add I got the fish two weeks ago...

Could you please clarify what your talking about with getting my water paremters in check?

*Update*

Added food to see if he'll eat, and added stress coat.

p.s you would think this piranha would get hungy fast since the powerhead is so powerful so it's size but I am aware of the time it takes for piranhas to get accustomed to the tank.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Is your tank still cycling? Nitrites, ideally should be 0.0


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

.5 shouldn't be critical for a piranha. Sounds more like a turbulence problem. AC500 and a powerhead? It's too much for such a tiny fish.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes, Def, tune down the flow of water and then add salt and stress coat and raise the temp a few degree's and then check very often for fungus and keep a fungus antibiotic from the lfs on hand at all times!!!


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Is your tank still cycling? Nitrites, ideally should be 0.0


 My tank has been cycled for 3 years now... From my memory Nitrites is the broken down food particles left on the gravel, etc right? And nitrites=Ammonia or when its above .5 is considered ammonia?I use to remember but I seemed to have forgot. Bare with me... Trying to get picture of the Black P up..


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

try to soon that way we can tell u even more accurate advice!!


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> try to soon that way we can tell u even more accurate advice!!


 For some reason size is big for the picture. There use not to be a problem.. I save the picture as a Jpeg, but i zoomed in on him... So, does that add more size to the file? I mean its 1.23 mb... Maybe something extra got added? For you digi cam experts help me. It's a 3.2 pixell Sony


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

add gravel around the filter imput. so only a little bit of the plastic screen is showing. you will have to do more water changes more often but that is ok.just clean around the screeen area. here is a picture so you can see. just keep it like this until he gets stronger. also maybe tak out the powerhead.


----------

